# Greetings from Ft Huachuca, AZ



## fkebld (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello Brothers.

13 years ago I went through my Blue Lodge degrees and became a MM but life, college, work, and army got in the way. I managed to finally find myself on the other side of it all though (expect life) so now I'm settling down with a family and going back to regular meetings and will soon apply for Scottish Rite.

Just wanted to say hi - I'll probably be lurking here mostly and absorbing the wisdom from the more educated.

Have a wonderful evening,
Fke


----------



## Winter (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Brother and glad you're getting more involved in the Craft.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 6, 2021)

Welcome!  Fort Huachuca; intel?


----------



## fkebld (Jul 6, 2021)

MarkR said:


> Welcome!  Fort Huachuca; intel?


I was 35 series while I was in. I am now a contractor on post. I love my job, getting to train soldiers - plus the climate here is wonderful.


----------



## fkebld (Jul 6, 2021)

Winter said:


> Welcome to the forum Brother and glad you're getting more involved in the Craft.


I wanted to give myself time to study Blue Lodge.
Everyone back in 2008 wanted me for SR and York and Shrine right away, but I wanted to actually study EA, FC, and MM for a while to "get them."
It's been 13 years and I've just been re-reading my monitor over and over, trying to really appreciate it - and it's been a treasure. Now, finally, I'm going to move into SR and start dissecting M&D and some commentaries on its mysteries.

I'm just taking my time and focusing on God, Family, Masonry, and my job.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 6, 2021)

Fraternal Greetings from Australia !


----------



## Winter (Jul 6, 2021)

fkebld said:


> I wanted to give myself time to study Blue Lodge.
> Everyone back in 2008 wanted me for SR and York and Shrine right away, but I wanted to actually study EA, FC, and MM for a while to "get them."
> It's been 13 years and I've just been re-reading my monitor over and over, trying to really appreciate it - and it's been a treasure. Now, finally, I'm going to move into SR and start dissecting M&D and some commentaries on its mysteries.
> 
> I'm just taking my time and focusing on God, Family, Masonry, and my job.



I strongly recommend the Master Craftsman program.  It is an excellent course that will help you examine the history of the Craft, it's philosophy and symbolism.  

https://scottishrite.org/scottish-rite-master-craftsman-program/

But do not just try reading Morals & Dogma believing that it will help you unlock the secrets of Freemasonry.  Mostly it'll just give you a headache without having the groundwork done before tackling it.


----------



## Brother Rogers (Jul 6, 2021)

Welcome, Brother!



Winter said:


> But do not just try reading Morals & Dogma believing that it will help you unlock the secrets of Freemasonry.  Mostly it'll just give you a headache without having the groundwork done before tackling it.



Well, actually, I highly recommend _Morals and Dogma_, especially to those with esoteric or spiritual interests.  I read it before I became a Mason - it gave me the last little push I needed to petition.  But I wound up loving Blue Lodge much more than the Scottish Rite.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 6, 2021)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## fkebld (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello to the new greeters!

I've read a little of M&D. I'm a history grad student so I can handle its obstrusity so far, but I'm in no rush to finish it any time soon. Like I said, I'm taking my time. I will check out that craftsman program.  I got word today that my SR work will be in November, I'm looking forward to it!

Again, thank you for the kind comments and recommendations.


----------



## Winter (Jul 8, 2021)

fkebld said:


> Hello to the new greeters!
> 
> I've read a little of M&D. I'm a history grad student so I can handle its obstrusity so far, but I'm in no rush to finish it any time soon. Like I said, I'm taking my time. I will check out that craftsman program.  I got word today that my SR work will be in November, I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> Again, thank you for the kind comments and recommendations.


That's my point. M&D shouldn't be read like a novel from start to finish. It should be read in conjunction with the degree work as a tool to unlock the symbolism contained within those degrees. Which, really only works in the Southern Jurisdiction since the Northern has reworked many of their degrees. So NMJ Masons end up reading an in depth study of degrees they'll never go through.  It's the situation I find myself in now in the Master Craftsman program having initially begun in SR in the North and then transferred to the South. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fkebld (Jul 8, 2021)

Winter said:


> That's my point. M&D shouldn't be read like a novel from start to finish. It should be read in conjunction with the degree work as a tool to unlock the symbolism contained within those degrees. Which, really only works in the Southern Jurisdiction since the Northern has reworked many of their degrees. So NMJ Masons end up reading an in depth study of degrees they'll never go through.  It's the situation I find myself in now in the Master Craftsman program having initially begun in SR in the North and then transferred to the South.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



I checked out the Master Craftsman program and am very interested! After November, I plan to start on the first course. Thank you for the recommend - I'm pretty excited for it.


----------



## Winter (Jul 8, 2021)

fkebld said:


> I checked out the Master Craftsman program and am very interested! After November, I plan to start on the first course. Thank you for the recommend - I'm pretty excited for it.


FYI, I am pretty sure you can enroll as a Master Mason. The biggest cost is the three books:

Scottish Rite Ritual & Monitor
Esoterika
A Bridge to Light

All of them are available in the Scottish Rite Store and worth every penny.  

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fkebld (Jul 8, 2021)

Winter said:


> FYI, I am pretty sure you can enroll as a Master Mason. The biggest cost is the three books:
> 
> Scottish Rite Ritual & Monitor
> Esoterika
> ...



I've scouted them on ebay and amazon and will picking them up with my next paycheck for sure. If they allow a MM to start the program before officially being a member of SR, then I will start soon with the first series.


----------



## Winter (Jul 8, 2021)

fkebld said:


> I've scouted them on ebay and amazon and will picking them up with my next paycheck for sure. If they allow a MM to start the program before officially being a member of SR, then I will start soon with the first series.


Be careful, those are likely  older versions and the course uses the current ones. Just support the SR bookstore. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fkebld (Jul 8, 2021)

Winter said:


> Be careful, those are likely  older versions and the course uses the current ones. Just support the SR bookstore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm buying the versions which include the new books - what I'm speaking to are the books which are not included in the package but are referenced.  Specifically, Arturo de Hoyos’s _Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor & Guide_ (3d ed.) & _A Bridge To Light, 4th edition _by Rex Hutchens


----------



## MarkR (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah, if you're doing Master Craftsman, purchase the versions that include the book.  They charge less for the course and book than you'd pay for the book alone.


----------



## fkebld (Jul 18, 2021)

MarkR said:


> Yeah, if you're doing Master Craftsman, purchase the versions that include the book.  They charge less for the course and book than you'd pay for the book alone.


My first course arrived today and glad I got the book with it. Such a deal


----------



## Winter (Jul 18, 2021)

fkebld said:


> My first course arrived today and glad I got the book with it. Such a deal



I know exactly how you feel.  The SR Ritual Monitor & Guide is an impressive book.  Take off the dust jacket and check out the cover underneath.  It is even better once you start reading it.  Good luck with the course, I've learned a great deal from it.  I completed the Symbolic Lodge and now working on the second course.


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 22, 2021)

fkebld said:


> Hello Brothers.
> 
> 13 years ago I went through my Blue Lodge degrees and became a MM but life, college, work, and army got in the way. I managed to finally find myself on the other side of it all though (expect life) so now I'm settling down with a family and going back to regular meetings and will soon apply for Scottish Rite.
> 
> ...


Greetings and welcome. I visited the SV Lodge a few times when I went through UAV training at Huachuca.


----------

